# Any succes hunting with marbles?



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

As the title says, your set up, game pic? Any succes?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I killed my first squirrel with a marble.. it was with a barnett black widow. .store bought set up after that I switched to lead or hexnuts.. or lead filled hexnuts.. but marbles will work with perfect headshots


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have said it many times before ... glass has about the same density as stones. So think of a marble as just a very smooth, well-formed stone. Have a look at the following thread for pictures, etc.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Always Lol

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/RYjaPv5Z8ghnGwXFA x. Not all but some of my kills +CatapultLam


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, thanks y'all.


----------



## polonose (Jan 29, 2017)

iv made my own clay balls of ALL sizes (from found clay) but wouldnt dream of using for hunting, does anyone know of anyone that has?

a large 1 would be heavy enough for very small game however they crumble to dust at high speed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I think clay balls are too light weight, unless you are shooting them very wet. Rounded stones from a river would be a better bet.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> As the title says, your set up, game pic? Any succes?


Absolutely also look at effective hunting setups it helps, look at kills see what setups work and what don't 
https://goo.gl/photos/MiPeddyi8ZFr9KtdA


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My favorite ammo as a kid. Still have a ton of them.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Flatband said:


> My favorite ammo as a kid. Still have a ton of them.


I'll pm ya my address, I'll take 1500


----------

